# No matter what I do, GE Profile cooktop keeps clicking...



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you have replaced the burner switches??


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

hardwareman said:


> you have replaced the burner switches??


That's the plastic squares that the knobs actually attach on? If so, yes, those were replaced...along with the module they connect to.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

callmedpit said:


> That's the plastic squares that the knobs actually attach on? If so, yes, those were replaced...along with the module they connect to.


 +
yes those are the burner switches. did you get them snapped all the way onto the burner valve


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

hardwareman said:


> +
> yes those are the burner switches. did you get them snapped all the way onto the burner valve


Yes, as far as I know they are all the way down. Is there anything else that could be causing a problem?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Short on the wiring. How old is the unit? Our stove that we got with our house, that was not even eight years old, had a control board replaced a year ago, and then started acting up, in that the oven & broiler would not light. I ended up cutting our losses and just getting a new stove. I was not going through the hassle to deal with the old one anymore and felt that sinking about another $200.00 into something that was not even worth $500.00 for the age and how much it was used.


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> Short on the wiring. How old is the unit? Our stove that we got with our house, that was not even eight years old, had a control board replaced a year ago, and then started acting up, in that the oven & broiler would not light. I ended up cutting our losses and just getting a new stove. I was not going through the hassle to deal with the old one anymore and felt that sinking about another $200.00 into something that was not even worth $500.00 for the age and how much it was used.


The stove is only about 4 years old. It came with the house that was built in late 2007.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you have replaced everything conceivable, and it is still not working, you really may have no choice but to cut your losses and buy a new stove.


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

For anybody else that his this issue. It ended up being the burner switch was on the wrong way, once that was fixed all was good!

Thanks for the help on here guys, love this site!


----------

